# Wyndham Reward Exchange



## Arnie (Oct 14, 2010)

Today I received an e-mail from Wyndham. While it had a few items contained, most noticed was the exchange program they are offering.
For $99 you can exchange your next year points for the new(I think) Wyndham Reward Points. I didn't really get all the details. It would seem you would exchange 1000 Plus Points for 400 Reward points. Those points would last for 4 years. I'm sure other owners will get this as well. 
Obviously I am looking for all the feedback I can get. If anyone knows of any previous posts, feel free to point me in that direction.
Is this as good or better than the points credit pool? Or is it one of those apple and orange type things.
Bring it on Gang!!


----------



## learnalot (Oct 14, 2010)

*Apples and Oranges / Questionable Value*



Arnie said:


> Today I received an e-mail from Wyndham. While it had a few items contained, most noticed was the exchange program they are offering.
> For $99 you can exchange your next year points for the new(I think) Wyndham Reward Points. I didn't really get all the details. It would seem you would exchange 1000 Plus Points for 400 Reward points. Those points would last for 4 years. I'm sure other owners will get this as well.
> Obviously I am looking for all the feedback I can get. If anyone knows of any previous posts, feel free to point me in that direction.
> Is this as good or better than the points credit pool? Or is it on of those apple and orange type things.
> Bring it on Gang!!



Apples and Oranges.

Wyndham Rewards can be used to book things such as hotel stays at participating hotels not accessible as normal internal bookings, airline tickets, rental cars, gift cards for merchants and various merchandise.  You can view the available rewards and the points required to redeem them at wyndhamrewards.com.  For the most part, I don't think you will save money converting Wyndham points to Wyndham Rewards points, given the 1000 Wyndham points = 400 WR points ratios, but you can do the math based on your needs.  They do provide some other options with the hotel stays, etc.  Generally speaking, you would probably do better renting out a Wyndham reservation and using the money to book hotel stays outright, but if you don't want to mess with any of that, this would give you another way to recover some of your sunk cost if you won't be able to otherwise use your points in a given year.  

Note that only regular points can be converted to WR points.  

We are more inclined to use the points credit pool ourselves, but I wouldn't rule out WR entirely.  I would just be judicious in spending them and check my conversion math.  16K WR points is 25,600 Wyndham points.  16K WR points is a free night stay in their top hotel class.  If that stay would cost me $150/nt to book outright, that is a much better return on my investment than it would be if I could get a comparable room on hotwire for $50.


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 14, 2010)

learnalot said:


> .... but you can do the math based on your needs...


Really nice description and summary Pam!

We've done the math backwards and forwards on WR and it just doesn't make sense to convert regular TS points for WR points.  You're totally loosing in the exchange ratio game on this one.  We DO use the WR program to book NON-TS product when we need single-night or short stays where TS is not available.  

If you go through the Wyndham Owners website to book something you will get a reduced booking rate compared to what you would get through Hotwire or Hotels.com.  Not a huge savings but every little bit helps.  You actually do not have to own Wyndham TS to sign up for Wyndham Rewards.  As Pam stated, just go to the website, sign up and you're off to the races! Voila!

I got the same email and here's the conversion information after I slugged through all the links.   For MF's it's a $0.0125/K coming OUT of your pocket for a $0.006/K going back IN to your pocket using WR conversions (using $5/K as an average basis of $/K on MF's). 
-- caite


----------

